# Samba invalid user



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2009)

I am trying to access a samba share from windows 7. The samba version is 3.3.3 on 7.2, The samba daemons are running and I can see the server in my Network Places on the Windows client. When I try to login using the username spacebizall and password (the same as the account on the server) I receive an "unknown username or password" error. I installed the registry patch here http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Windows7. Attached are the samba log file and config. Test is the share I am trying to connect to.

Also one of the packets caught my attention, it appears as if my username being sent is including my hostname for some reason:

```
28	0.491330	192.168.137.1	192.168.137.2	SMB	Session Setup AndX Request, NTLMSSP_AUTH, User: MICKEY-PC\spacebizall
```


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is a jpeg showing my network layout and the error I am getting as well as some other useful info. I tried to also attach a wireshark packet dump of the time between trying to login and recieving the error but I cant upload pcap files, if you would find that useful I can email it to you.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2009)

You need to enable "passdb backend" and set a password with smbpasswd for that user.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome, that did the trick.


----------

